# LA Galaxy USSDA



## 5un5hine (Jul 3, 2017)

LA Galaxy USSDA Program has a few spots open on the 01/02 team.  All training takes place at StubHub. Team will participate in Surf Cup USSDA bracket. League games start in September. If interested contact Director Kevin Hartman at khartman@lagalaxy.com.


----------



## SoccerLife75 (Jul 8, 2017)

Sounds like DA clubs still having trouble filling spots.  I heard of a few DA clubs with rosters under 15 players.  Good for the players lots of playing time.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jul 8, 2017)

SoccerLife75 said:


> Sounds like DA clubs still having trouble filling spots.  I heard of a few DA clubs with rosters under 15 players.  Good for the players lots of playing time.


What you are seeing here is a fully funded club with their base roster in place dangling a carrot for any unicorns that might be lurking. My DD club is doing the same and a unicorn showed up last week. If you heard of rosters under 15 players you heard wrong - not even the fully funded clubs are going that low. It's not even September yet so rosters aren't complete.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 8, 2017)

From what I have heard the clubs have had a lot of options and interest but are being very selective and thoughtful about the roster


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jul 8, 2017)

Soccer43 said:


> From what I have heard the clubs have had a lot of options and interest but are being very selective and thoughtful about the roster


Now, at the end of the day the non-fully funded clubs will fill in, some up to 23 players, all paying $3K+ - business is business.


----------



## MarkM (Jul 8, 2017)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Now, at the end of the day the non-fully funded clubs will fill in, some up to 23 players, all paying $3K+ - business is business.


That's not true.  Lot's of money available, even at your club.  You need to ask.


----------



## Bananacorner (Jul 17, 2017)

LadiesMan217 said:


> What you are seeing here is a fully funded club with their base roster in place dangling a carrot for any unicorns that might be lurking. My DD club is doing the same and a unicorn showed up last week. If you heard of rosters under 15 players you heard wrong - not even the fully funded clubs are going that low. It's not even September yet so rosters aren't complete.




Looks like for girls are required to have 32 players minimum for the combined age group teams (similar to boys DA), but for separate age groupings, it is unclear.  Is this saying that for U14 and U15 you need to have 32 minimum on each team?  Or 32 between U15 and U14?  Does that mean you could have 13 players on U14 and 19 players on U15 and you would meet the requirement?

Rosters need to meet the minimum by August 18th at 5:00 pm CST.  No DPs allowed until October 2nd.

https://ussoccer.app.box.com/s/6pblyk29e2y8gup4qns1nm6i2yv2yilf


----------



## younothat (Jul 17, 2017)

Bananacorner said:


> View attachment 1205
> 
> Looks like for girls are required to have 32 players minimum for the combined age group teams (similar to boys DA), but for separate age groupings, it is unclear.  Is this saying that for U14 and U15 you need to have 32 minimum on each team?  Or 32 between U15 and U14?  Does that mean you could have 13 players on U14 and 19 players on U15 and you would meet the requirement?
> 
> ...


For GDA U14 & U15 that FT 32 Min, 46 Max is between two teams combined.    There is only 12 add's between those two teams also.

You can only have 18 on the game day roster any way you slice it.

Since there is a 14 player gap between the Min and Max and only 12 add's combined keeping a couple spots open might be a good idea if teams want to convert a couple DP's to FT at a later date.


----------



## Bananacorner (Jul 17, 2017)

younothat said:


> For GDA U14 & U15 that FT 32 Min, 46 Max in between two teams.    There is only 12 add's between those two teams also.
> 
> You can only have 18 on the game day roster any way you slice it.
> 
> Since there is a 14 player gap between the Min and Max and only 12 add's keeping a couple spots open might be a good idea if teams want to convert a couple DP's to FT at a later date.



So could a U14 have 12 on the roster, as long as the U15 team had 20?  The reason I ask is I heard there is a club with a lot of U15, but they are short on U14 and are looking, but not sure if they have to have those players or they can stop with 12 or 13.


----------



## younothat (Jul 17, 2017)

Bananacorner said:


> So could a U14 have 12 on the roster, as long as the U15 team had 20?  The reason I ask is I heard there is a club with a lot of U15, but they are short on U14 and are looking, but not sure if they have to have those players or they can stop with 12 or 13.


Theoretically yes but the other way around would be better that way some of the U14's could play up.   Galaxy normally keeps their olders like  u17/18   roster numbers down for example to allow for additions or players moving up and stack there younger teams rosters with more players.

Remember these are just guidelines and some teams actually have been known not to meet them or exceeds the numbers and still get players registered some how through injury exceptions or other means.

Last year there was a mad scramble on the boys side and several new teams started without the Min 16 for example.  The "deadline" was moved to like two days before the season started I recall.  But once the season starts the "Add's" count


----------

